# Któryś / niektóry



## Lorenc

I have a question about a certain sentence structure. I would like to translate sentences of this kind: `Do you think that any of these essays deserves an honourable mention?'

My first attempt was:

1) _Czy myślisz, że niektóry z tych esejów zasługuje na wyróżnienie?_

Which I was told is wrong. Correct versions (I was told) are:

2) _Czy myślisz, że niektóre z tych esejów zasługują na wyróżnienie?_

3) _Czy myślisz, że któryś z tych esejów zasługuje na wyróżnienie?_

Could you please confirm that 1 is incorrect while 2 and 3 are ok? 
Would the following be correct and mean the same as 2?

4) _Czy myślisz, że któreś z tych esejów zasługują na wyróżnienie?_

At the end of the day it comes down to the fact that I don't understand very well the difference between _któryś _and _niektóry_. Is _niektóry _(in the singular) used much?


----------



## Ben Jamin

1) _Czy myślisz, że niektóry z tych esejów zasługuje na wyróżnienie?
_Incorrect, *niektóry *does not exist in singular in modern Polish.


2) _Czy myślisz, że niektóre z tych esejów zasługują na wyróżnienie?
_
3) _Czy myślisz, że któryś z tych esejów zasługuje na wyróżnienie?
_This is correct, _*któryś  *is singular, __*niektóre *is plural (feminine, masculine non personal, or neuter, masculine personal has plural form __*niektórzy*). _

4) _Czy myślisz, że któreś z tych esejów zasługują na wyróżnienie?
_Yes, it is correct, it is an alternative form to say *any.*

Is _niektóry _(in the singular) used much? 
See the answer to the question 1.


----------



## Lorenc

Ben Jamin said:


> Incorrect, *niektóry *does not exist in singular in modern Polish.



Thanks a lot for the explanation! 
I've made a quick search on the `National corpus of Polish' website (Poliqarp search engine for NKJP data - balanced NKJP corpus) and it finds 28 instances of `niektóry'. A lot of them seem to be typos for `niektórzy', `niektórych' or `niektóre', but a few instances look genuine to me. For example, one can find a few times the form _co niektóry_. For example:

_Jak wyjeżdżałam z domu w południe nie zauważyłam na ulicy żadnego spychacza. Nie wspomnę już jak wyglądały osiedla w Nakle, szczególnie w sobotę. Dosłownie trudno było dojść ludziom nawet do pobliskiego sklepu. Zauważyłam, że *co** niektóry** mieszkaniec* bloku sam wychodził z łopatą i odśnieżał chodniki i ulice._

From Nakielski Czas, published in 2006.

This other instance doesn't have _co niektóry_ and doesn't look like a typo to me either:

_Panowie zawsze tęsknili, a raczej lubili rozprawiać między sobą, jak to mocno tęsknią. A jak do powrotu przychodziło, *to niektóry i miesiąca nie strzymał* i dalej do wód, na słońce, na zimowe promenady w góry._

From Światło i lęk. Opowiadania starej daty., Włodzimierz Kowalewski, 2003
The verb _strzymać_ is not listed in my dictionaries, I assume it's old-fashioned for wytrzymać.


I wonder what these examples sound like to native speakers.


----------



## Ben Jamin

For me all these examples  sound old fashioned, they are either written long ago, or are a result of deliberate archaisation. There is also an expression "co poniektóry", meaning just the same as "some of them".


----------



## Thomas1

I believe Poradnia Językowa PWN should answer your questions: niektóre.


----------



## Ben Jamin

What's new in the link that hasn't been answered yet?


----------



## wolfbm1

I think you can sometimes use "niektóry" in modern Polish as in "niektóry człowiek", "niektóry poeta" or "niektóry autyzm". But then the meaning is the same as in "niektórzy ludzie", "niektórzy poeci" and "niektóre rodzaje autyzmu.

Examples:

No, może niektóry poeta 
splunie na prozę, zapali peta
i jakąś piosenkę na ten temat zaśpiewa.
Że jak to róży bez kolców nie ma,
lub jak to kruchy jest życia los.

Źródło: Comporecordeyros. Nadmolekularny stan.

"Mi się wydaje, że to zależy od siły człowieka, który w takiej sytuacji się znajdzie. Niektóry człowiek po utracie pracy, zadłużeniu i utracie mieszkania, może on utracić wtedy swoją nadzieję i siły, aby dalej walczyć, niektórzy jednak walczą dalej ..."
Źródło: Komentarz krzysztoffa do tematu "Czy samobójstwo to grzech." Portal: forum.interia.pl

But the sentence "Czy myślisz, że niektóry esej zasługuje na wyróżnienie?" does not sound right. It has to be "któryś z esejów" when you mean just one of them.


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> What's new in the link that hasn't been answered yet?


I'm sorry, but I don't quite understand your question. Is there nothing useful in the answer at Poradnia Językowa PWN?


By the way, the question regarding the difference between sentence #2 and 4 in the original post: not much of a practical one, because the way the sentences are constructed practically equals their meanings.

Generally, when analysed on their own, I'd say that "niektórzy" emphasises some part of the whole (closer to the English _some_), whereas "którzyś*" indefiniteness (closer to the English _any_). Let's take another example:Zamiast szkoły czy pracy możesz polatać. W locie możesz zmienić plany na odkrywanie dna oceanicznego bez żadnych aparatów tlenowych, lub odkrywać bezkresne przestrzenie wokół ziemi bez statku kosmicznego. A może pamiętasz jakąś książkę lub film? Stań się głównym bohaterem i przeżyj historię, którą widziałeś!
A może chcesz normalnie żyć beż żadnych konsekwencji swoich czynów? Może zawsze chciałeś nakrzyczeć na szefa albo wcisnąć gaz do dechy albo bardziej) w swoim samochodzie na puściutkiej autostradzie?
Prawdopodobnie zajmie ci trochę czasu nauczenie się, że jedyną zasadą jest ich brak – myślisz, że niektóre rzeczy są niemożliwe? Nie na długo...
http://www.świadomesny.pl/kurs/podczas-snu/rozrywka.php​ I wouldn't use "któreś" in this context because it's the number/part of the things that is important (although the exact number/part may be unknown). Stressing the indefiniteness in this case wouldn't make sense, because if someone thinks something is impossible, they usually know what that thing is.

*just in case, this form is also quite rare.


----------



## Lorenc

Thank you all very much for your answers and the link to Poradnia Językowa, all is clear now


----------



## Thomas1

Hello Lorenc,

I find your question intriguing. I’ve given it some thought and done some research. I think your sentence isn’t necessarily incorrect, albeit unusual in modern Polish. 

Here are some real life examples found on the Internet:

Masculine forms (“niektóry”):
aklekot
18 lutego 2014 21:07 
"odnosi się do procedury stosowanej w Rosji, Finlandii i niektórych krajach trzeciego świata" A Polska to wg pani recenzentki część Rosji czy "niektóry" kraj trzeciego świata?
http://www.filmweb.pl/reviews/Nie+ma+mowy+o+niewinnoĹ›ci-11901

Czy chodzi ci o to, że małe sklepiki ,czy niektóry "folklor" to kwintesencja całej polskości ?
SlazakPolak 28 lut 2010

Można oczywiście uznać, że zygota, blastocysta, noworodek, dziesięciolatek czy niektóry dorosły (Żyd, Cygan, Słowianin, cy inny "niearyjczyk") nie jest człowiekiem - ale to będzie sztuczna nowomowa, a nie odzwierciedlenie rzeczywistego bytu przez język mówiony czy pisany.
http://www.racjonalista.pl/forum.php/s,75571#w75718​ 

Feminine forms (‘niektóra’):
Naprawdę jestem emocjonalnie z Wami związana,mocniej niż z wieloma innymi znajomymi czy niektóra rodziną.
http://www.nasz-bocian.pl/bb/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=82889&start=1140 
[The sentence found through Google. You have to be logged in at the source website to read the message.]

 Czy niektóra, krytyka Ministerstwa Spraw Zagranicznych i samego urzędu może zostać uzasadniona?
http://www.nportal.no/forums/topic/2295/dzis-w-brennpunkt-nrk-barneve

Czytając jednak niektóre opinie włos się jeży, a ja zastanawiam się czy niektóra młodzież dojrzała do bycia Rodzicem?
~lena [2012-07-17 12:18]
http://media.wp.pl/kat,1022943,opag...zia,wid,14765758,wiadomosc.html?ticaid=1138d7

Czy niektóra żywność na prawdę poprawia wzrok?
http://zapytaj.onet.pl/Category/001...iektora_zywnosc_na_prawde_poprawia_wzrok.html
​ 

The last sample is especially interesting to us, because it brings out the difference that can exist between “niektóry” and “któryś”. The question with “niektóra” implies that the person thinks that some types of food make your sense of sight better. This is also corroborated by the content of the message. The same question with “któraś” instead of “niektóra” would be a genuine question.


It’s hard or next to impossible give a guideline when you can use “niektóry” (except for some fixed expressions), because the usage of “niektóry” isn’t frequent and, when it is used, its usage is rather unstable, and some native Polish speakers may find certain wordings strange or incorrect. I would rephrase your sentence, for instance.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Wszystkie te cytaty nie zmieniają faktu, że z punktu widzenia gramatyki preskryptywnej, nadal żywej w Polsce, użycie „niektóry” w liczbie pojedyńczej jest błedem w standardowym języku polskim, i przez sumiennego korektora powinno być podkreślone na czerwono, o ile nie ma jakiegoś dobrego powodu do jego zastosowania, takiego jak świadoma archaizacja, gwara, _licentia poetica_.


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> Wszystkie te cytaty nie zmieniają faktu, że z punktu widzenia gramatyki preskryptywnej, nadal żywej w Polsce, użycie „niektóry” w liczbie pojedyńczej jest błedem w standardowym języku polskim,


Nie wiem. Co konkretnie niegramatycznego jest w tym słowie? Tym bardziej, (1) że było ono o wiele częstsze w użyciu paręset lat temu i było poprawne z gramatycznego punktu widzenia i (2) że można je znaleźć w słownikach języka polskiego (w tym we współczesnych).



Ben Jamin said:


> i przez sumiennego korektora powinno być podkreślone na czerwono, o ile  nie ma jakiegoś dobrego powodu do jego zastosowania, takiego jak  świadoma archaizacja, gwara, _licentia poetica_.


 Wydaje mi się, że sęk w tym, że samo słowo nie jest błędem z punktu widzenia gramatyki, ale może być z punktu widzenia stylistyki. Na przykład, we współczesnej polszczyźnie "niektóry" czsasami brzmi anachronicznie albo przez swoją rzadkość jest odczuwane jako niepoprawne przez wiele osób.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Nie wiem. Co konkretnie niegramatycznego jest w tym słowie? Tym bardziej, (1) że było ono o wiele częstsze w użyciu paręset lat temu i było poprawne z gramatycznego punktu widzenia i (2) że można je znaleźć w słownikach języka polskiego (w tym we współczesnych).
> 
> Wydaje mi się, że sęk w tym, że samo słowo nie jest błędem z punktu widzenia gramatyki, ale może być z punktu widzenia stylistyki. Na przykład, we współczesnej polszczyźnie "niektóry" czsasami brzmi anachronicznie albo przez swoją rzadkość jest odczuwane jako niepoprawne przez wiele osób.



 Wygląda na to, że stawiasz znak równości pomiędzy poprawnością morfologiczną, gramatyczną i językową. 
Słowo niektóry jest poprawne z punktu widzenia morfologicznego, ale niekonieczne gramatycznego. Sam fakt, że jakiejś formy morfologicznej lub leksykalnej się nie używa we współczesnym języku (literackim/standardowym), chociaż używało się kiedyś wystarczy, żeby zakwalifikować ją jako niezgodną z konwencją. Nie mówi się dziś po polsku „jąż” w znaczeniu „którą”, ani „bych” zamiast „byłem”, nie mówi się „białogłowa” tylko „kobieta, i nie tytułuje nikogo „waćpanem”, chociaż z punktu widzenia gramatyki i leksyki historycznej są to formy poprawne.


----------

